# Local school just getting started: Worth the Effort



## Karson

Thanks Donna, I watched his video. It looks like a great concept and I wish him luck.

You might suggest that he join Lumberjocks and he might get some students from here.


----------



## jdh122

They certainly don't seem to be skimping on the equipment. I'd love to take their WIndsor chair course with Elia Bizzarri or the carving course from Mary May.


----------



## Blackie_

I was thinking Lockhart, but San Marcus is closer  perhaps I might take a peek in sometime maybe bring some of my projects, how did you come across this Donna?


----------



## helluvawreck

Donna, it's very fortunate to have a place like that that is near your home. I hope that you enjoy it and learn a lot.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DonnaMenke

Blackie- I think it was on FaceBook, but I'm not sure. It is an ambitious undertaking and they have worked their butts off to get it started. I want them to succeed.
You could arrange to show some of your boxes there I'm sure. They want to get more wood artists to display their work for sale.


----------



## Blackie_

OK Donna, thanks I'll look into it.


----------



## Magnum

Thanks Donna. Good Review & Information.


----------

